

Hacker school - mechenic

Hey guys please tell me how I can get visa for hacker school.I am from Pakistan please tell I love programing...
======
compwron
On [https://www.hackerschool.com/faq](https://www.hackerschool.com/faq) they
say "International applicants I'm not a US citizen. Can I do Hacker School?
Yes, assuming you can legally be in New York for the entirety of the batch
(just under three months). We don't pay you, and we're not an official
academic institution, so you shouldn't need a work or student visa. We've had
people come from more than 25 countries to do Hacker School."

Alternatively, start your own? [http://hackerretreat.com/europe-alternative-
hacker-school/](http://hackerretreat.com/europe-alternative-hacker-school/)
[http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/17/tech/teenager-hacker-school-
af...](http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/17/tech/teenager-hacker-school-africa-
google/)

